# Best low budget analog delay?



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Its a question that has been asked countless times before,
But each pedal has its quirks and shortcomings.

I'm thinking of getting one, but with so many options its hard to choose.
I'm looking to get that dub reggae oscillation vibe.

Share your thoughts and comments below


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I highly recommend tracking down the now discontinued Garage Tone Axle Grease. It's my favorite delay I've found yet apart from the big money offerings from TC, Strymon, etc.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

low budget, look for joyo.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

some of the electro harmonix stuff seems to be reasonably priced and offer some decent features


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

A used Line6 Echo Park?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Echo Park has an analog mode, and is a good pedal, but it is digital.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you want analog *sounding* delay, or analog delay? One of those is far cheaper than the other.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

If you don't need much delay time, the Behringer Vintage Delay VD400 sounds great. It's pretty much a Boss DM-2 clone and costs 40$.

Behringer VD400 Vintage Analog Delay Effects Behringer VD400 Vintage Analog Delay Effects: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought this Danelectro Fab. They say its a hidden gem. It's not analog, but you'd have a hard time knowing it, and at $40 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

The new Boss Wazacraft pedals are getting good reviews. The DM-2W is $199 new at L&M.

Boss - Waza Craft Delay Pedal


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Opinions vary, but my own contention is that a big part of what people like about analog delays is actually the filtering, and not the means of achieving the delay. Historically, analog delays preceded digital. Analog delays were limited in their bandwidth, and required heavy filtering to keep the clock whine out of the output, especially when aiming for long delay times that necessitated clocking in the audio and audible range. So when digital delay permitted much greater bandwidth, manufacturers lept at the opportunity. Trouble is that echoes and revereration in the real world get absorbed by the environment around it, killing top end. So in many respects, analog - despite having many shortcomings - provides better emulation of real-world ambient spaces. BUT, there is no reason why similar sorts of filteringcan be applied to digital delays, and many manufacturers have learned that lesson.

Roger Mayer, in an interview in Dave Hunter's guitar pedal book, espouses some ideas about why he believes analog delays sound better than digital. The crux of it is that the decay sounds better in analog, because analog has essentially infinite resolution, whereas there is a decreasing number of bits to encode the signal as it dies out. As resolution in pedals moves upward from 10 bits to 12,16, and 24, that argument starts to matter less. In fairness, Mayer's comments were from well over a decade ago. But the upshot is that one should not be afraid of budget digital delays any more. That doesn't mean that there is NO audible difference that may appeal to you, just that there won't be any "dear lord, what IS that ungodly sound?".

The brunt of budget digital delays will use the Princeton Technologies PT2399 chip or PT2395. The 2399 includes its own RAM and is capable of arond 350-400msec on its own. The 2395 uses a higher-capacity external RAM chip and can take you out to around 800msec. With the right design, several 2399's can be cascaded to yield longer total delays. The 2399 chip (Used in the FAB delay) can be bought for under 50 cents.

Panasonic used to make the most commonly used bucket brigade chips, but stopped production in the late 80's or early 90's. Behringer still needed BBDs for their chorus and flanger pedals, as did those Asian companies making karaoke machines, so several companies purchased or leased the dies from Panasonic and began their own production. Coolaudio makes the chips for Behringer. More recently, Xvive began makng clones of the earlier 2ndgeneration delay chips that were used in the Memory Man and early-release DM-2. Xvive makes their own oedals, but gutshots show that EHX also uses them for the Memory Boy pedals.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 for the Boss DM-2W or the MXR Carbon Copy!


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I'd like to add that it doesn't have to be ANALOG, hybrids and such work just as well.

I should have said "analog style"

I'm looking for the warmth and the oscillation


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Funny how the planets align sometimes...

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/boss-waza-craft-dm-2w.188921/


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

The Ibanez DE7 is fabulous but may be hard to find as I think it's out of production. I'm currently running a Seymour Duncan vapor trail. It's incredible. Very comparable to the carbon copy but with more visible, accessible controls.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> low budget, look for joyo.


Joyo (as well as Biyang and other rebrands of both - e.g. Akai) are NOT analog. They are based on the PT2399 digital delay chip which is 'analog modelling' in that it allows for making the repeats get darker with every generation (like a vintage original gen analog Memory Man; see also @mhammer 's post above) but they are still not analog. Yes, I am aware that the Biyang in particular says 'analog delay' right on the thing, but I have one and have opened it up. It is a good sounding pedal (not as good sounding as my old Memory Man, but a hell of a lot quieter and longer delay time), but some cheap parts in there (e.g. the max delay time switch, which doubles the delay time by putting a second chip into the circuit, on mine broke; tried replacing it but the cheesey PCB couldn't take the heat and I buggerred a trace; had to hack it with a jumper). Don't buy used, you can get one (like one version/brand or another) for $60ish new and the used ones are going for 50 aslks (dunno if people buyin at that price) and since they don't take abuse well it's worth the extra $10-20 to make sure you have a new one that ain't broken.

This is the one I have (you can have mine for $25 local pickup - that's what the enclosure/knobs/chip /jacks alone are worth if I part it out; works with the caveats mentionned above):










And here's the Akai (exact same pedal; diff paint job; cooler brand name):









The Joyo is the same circuit (1 chip only thho - no switch) but different PCB and enclosure. Also more honest about being digital vs Analog. I never used one, but I have used and modded my friend's Joyo Fuzz and I think it wouldn't break as easy (for one thing it doesn't have the switch, which is a weak point):












Player99 said:


> The new Boss Wazacraft pedals are getting good reviews. The DM-2W is $199 new at L&M.
> 
> Boss - Waza Craft Delay Pedal


+1 on this. Great deal when they came out ($100 special at L&M; you can get them used for about that much, perhaps a bit more... I shoulda bought more than one!).

There's 2 modes - classic DM-2 (analog) and extra long delay time (digital - not openned it so not sure but probably PT2399 based; it's a good chip though, nothing wrong with that).

I currently rock this as my second, short delay (original mode), and use a DIY PT2399 based thing with modulation on the tails for my long delay.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> There's 2 modes - classic DM-2 (analog) and extra long delay time (digital - not openned it so not sure but probably PT2399 based; it's a good chip though, nothing wrong with that).


Are you sure custom mode is digital? The pedal's very clearly advertised as 100% analog circuitry (although it does also talk about 'analog tones' in custom mode). I was just doing some searches and haven't found anything else that says it's digital in that mode.

Anyway, +1 on the DM-2w, love mine, regardless of the possible digital content!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

AlBDarned said:


> Are you sure custom mode is digital? The pedal's very clearly advertised as 100% analog circuitry (although it does also talk about 'analog tones' in custom mode). I was just doing some searches and haven't found anything else that says it's digital in that mode.
> 
> Anyway, +1 on the DM-2w, love mine, regardless of the possible digital content!


Y'know I am not sure. Coulda swore I read that in the prod lit before I bought mine but can't find anything to confirm it either way right now. The 2 modes do not sound the same.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My idea of low budget is definitely under $100.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

DM 2W or Carbon Copy very nice for dirt/leads/slap. For brighter sounds AD9 (Maxon or Ibanez). Most of those can be found for 100-150 used. For clean modulated echo the Alter Ego 2 is great. Its digital, but sounds amazing, quiet and easy to use. Usually about $100 used if you can find one.

I have all the above plus two Diamond ML2's, an original 80's DM 2, Retro Sonic Analog, a T rex Replica, and an Analogman delay, all keepers, quite different but useful.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Player99 said:


> The new Boss Wazacraft pedals are getting good reviews. The DM-2W is $199 new at L&M.
> 
> Boss - Waza Craft Delay Pedal




I put one of these and a carbon copy on my board.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sam-i-am said:


> Its a question that has been asked countless times before,
> But each pedal has its quirks and shortcomings.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one, but with so many options its hard to choose.
> ...


I think some of the recommendations have strayed from the original ask.
I guess the question is: "what lower-cost delays will achieve machine-gun repeats that get harsher". Reggae-dub use of delay requires more than mere slapback, but rarely goes beyond a few hundred milliseconds, if that.

Now, while ANY analog delay can be modded to achieve that, the challenge then becomes: out of the budget analog delays you are familiar with, which are capable of "runaway feedback" straight out of the box? So, no need for anything beyond 300ms, and no need for modulation capability.

Failing that, if Sam is able to score a unit for peanuts and is willing and able to do mods, I am happy to coach him on what to change, or what to ask a more capable friend to change.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Joyo and Mooer will be your most budget-friendly pedals, though I'll throw Outlaw effects into the ring there too.

To me, under $100 is "budget" for a delay pedal. I think some of these answers cost a little bit more.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Joyo (as well as Biyang and other rebrands of both - e.g. Akai) are NOT analog. They are based on the PT2399 digital delay chip which is 'analog modelling' in that it allows for making the repeats get darker with every generation (like a vintage original gen analog Memory Man; see also @mhammer 's post above) but they are still not analog. Yes, I am aware that the Biyang in particular says 'analog delay' right on the thing, but I have one and have opened it up. It is a good sounding pedal (not as good sounding as my old Memory Man, but a hell of a lot quieter and longer delay time), but some cheap parts in there (e.g. the max delay time switch, which doubles the delay time by putting a second chip into the circuit, on mine broke; tried replacing it but the cheesey PCB couldn't take the heat and I buggerred a trace; had to hack it with a jumper). Don't buy used, you can get one (like one version/brand or another) for $60ish new and the used ones are going for 50 aslks (dunno if people buyin at that price) and since they don't take abuse well it's worth the extra $10-20 to make sure you have a new one that ain't broken.
> 
> This is the one I have (you can have mine for $25 local pickup - that's what the enclosure/knobs/chip /jacks alone are worth if I part it out; works with the caveats mentionned above):


LOL well if you live out here in Brampton Ontario, I'd live to take that off your hands for $25


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I think some of the recommendations have strayed from the original ask.
> I guess the question is: "what lower-cost delays will achieve machine-gun repeats that get harsher". Reggae-dub use of delay requires more than mere slapback, but rarely goes beyond a few hundred milliseconds, if that.
> 
> Now, while ANY analog delay can be modded to achieve that, the challenge then becomes: out of the budget analog delays you are familiar with, which are capable of "runaway feedback" straight out of the box? So, no need for anything beyond 300ms, and no need for modulation capability.
> ...


Well hey, if you know what I'll need to do it and what to do specifically, I'd be down to attempt to follow some instructions or something lol.

So many times I've thought about wanting to learn how to mod pedals and such, but I've never touched a soldering gun in my life.

*insert advance learning curve*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sam-i-am said:


> Well hey, if you know what I'll need to do it and what to do specifically, I'd be down to attempt to follow some instructions or something lol





Sam-i-am said:


> ....but I've never touched a soldering gun in my life.


No offence intended, but you might want to consider getting a soldering station along with the associated tools/supplies and develop some skills and confidence in that area as a starting point.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've used one of these for over ten years now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There is no way a 10 year-old delay can get 2000msec and NOT be digital. That doesn' mean it's bad, just that what I believe are the mods/capabilities desired go beyond what is either possible or safe to do on such a unit.

As for guiding Sam through any mods to dub-ify whatever delay he scores, there are two paths. One is to provide step-bystep instructions for him to do it. The other is to provide component-by-component suggestions for a more skilled repair person to do it, without having to worry about how Sam describes the intended goal to them. There is no shame in approaching someone more skilled at pedal surgery and asking them to specifically change this, that, and this other part. Beats the heckout of more vague questions and objectives.

BTW, *NEVER* use a soldering gun on a pedal. "Guns" are those pistol-shaped things with the big loop at the end for heating solder joints. Great for plumbing jobs; not so much for pedal surgery - largely because they are great for melting stuff in the way, and lifting copper traces off the board. For pedal work, you want an iron or "pencil", with as fine a tip as you can get.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I've got a few delays that I use on different boards, although I have a Memory Toy that might have what you are looking for in a cheaper range. You can toggle modulation on and off. I find this one quite easy to find good useable, different, delay settings on. I've got an Ibanez micro-delay as well on another board that is quite good, but definitely takes a bit more fidgeting with to get the delay I'm looking for out of it (Could be the smaller more sensitive knobs?). These can be had for about $99 new if you look around. Might be worth a demo, along with as many other pedals you can find in your price range. Good luck!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sam-i-am said:


> LOL well if you live out here in Brampton Ontario, I'd live to take that off your hands for $25


Downtown off the DVP; workable but maybe too much of a pain.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> There is no way a 10 year-old delay can get 2000msec and NOT be digital. That doesn' mean it's bad, just that what I believe are the mods/capabilities desired go beyond what is either possible or safe to do on such a unit.
> 
> As for guiding Sam through any mods to dub-ify whatever delay he scores, there are two paths. One is to provide step-bystep instructions for him to do it. The other is to provide component-by-component suggestions for a more skilled repair person to do it, without having to worry about how Sam describes the intended goal to them. There is no shame in approaching someone more skilled at pedal surgery and asking them to specifically change this, that, and this other part. Beats the heckout of more vague questions and objectives.
> 
> BTW, *NEVER* use a soldering gun on a pedal. "Guns" are those pistol-shaped things with the big loop at the end for heating solder joints. Great for plumbing jobs; not so much for pedal surgery - largely because they are great for melting stuff in the way, and lifting copper traces off the board. For pedal work, you want an iron or "pencil", with as fine a tip as you can get.


It is digital, but it has a _very_ good analog simulator.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Downtown off the DVP; workable but maybe too much of a pain.


Might have to make missions out that way myself


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> It is digital, but it has a _very_ good analog simulator.


Like I say, a big part of what tends to separate analog from digital delay, tonewise, is the heavy lowpass filtering analog needs to keep the clock whine to a blessed minimum. While analog may _need_ it, there is nothing that prevents digital from _using_ it, and using it well. Took a little while for the industry to catch on, but eventually they did.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Like I say, a big part of what tends to separate analog from digital delay, tonewise, is the heavy lowpass filtering analog needs to keep the clock whine to a blessed minimum. While analog may _need_ it, there is nothing that prevents digital from _using_ it, and using it well. Took a little while for the industry to catch on, but eventually they did.


For the life of me, I don't know why the DE-7 wasn't a huge seller.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually see a lot of those set-and-press Ibanez pedals on Kijiji. Nothing wrong with them but somehow they never acquired cachet. Did they need a more colourful box?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I actually see a lot of those set-and-press Ibanez pedals on Kijiji. Nothing wrong with them but somehow they never acquired cachet. Did they need a more colourful box?


Well the Les Paul kind of flopped originally, so who knows. 

It can certainly do some very long analog sounding delays and oscillation without crazy ticking noises. 

Some people complained that they weren't built well, but I've used mine for well over ten years now without any problems. 

Now watch it break tomorrow....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@Granny Gremlin . Wrong pedal. This one is 43 on Amazon. OP wanted cheap. 34$ CDN with free shipping from Hong Kong via Ebay


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Comments to Youtube videos indicate that it uses a PT2399 digital chip, rather than a bucket-brigade device. Not the kiss of death, but it explains the low price.
Digital Echo / Surround Processor PT2399 SMT - dipmicro electronics


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I'd like to point out that for the same price ($43) on amazon, the Donner Yellow Fall delay is available as well.

Mostly what i want to know is which pedal would sound the best and give the most range for the price.

I see a few of these cheaper pedals have a useless "mix" knob which basically has to stay at max to do anything,
So I'm not going to consider that a feature lol.
But I wouldn't be opposed to one with that knob if it were to offer superior range without sacrificing sound quality or something.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I also think footprint size is a bit of a factor as well.

The less space taken up, the better. Right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sam-i-am said:


> I also think footprint size is a bit of a factor as well.
> 
> The less space taken up, the better. Right?


Outlaw effects. Based in canada too iirc.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> @Granny Gremlin . Wrong pedal. This one is 43 on Amazon. OP wanted cheap. 34$ CDN with free shipping from Hong Kong via Ebay


OK, but have you looked inside one - might be 'Analog' like the Biyang? I don't know, but lets say I'm skeptical at that pricepoint and considering the manufacturer. ...[google, google]... Here's a gutshot:


















Can't make out what the chip part number under that central pot is (not one of the usual suspect analog BBD chips I am aware of judging by the last few digits I can see, but my knowledge is not as extensive as others'), but the one off to the left there (CD2399F) is an A/D converter so I'm going to go with a verdict of not actually analog (but possibly 'analog modelling').

That said, I am with mhammer: just because it ain't analog don't mean it's bad or not as good - I just have a problem with the false advertising.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, Now i am pissed too because I wanted analogue and it clearly states analogue on the pedal. I dont use it much but still.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The fat chip under the middle pot seems to be a compander chip. I can just make out "571C". It's about the right size, and is the right application. Its inclusion should provide low noise and decent headroom.

Not fully analog. I guess it's a bit like Cheez Whiz or Dairy Queen, not cheese or ice cream, but "processed cheese food" and "frozen dairy dessert".

The EHX pedals ARE truly analog, and use the Xvive reproduction of the MN3005 delay chip. Indeed, it was probably the size of order Xvive could expect from EHX that lured them into taking the gamble to start production.

You can find out more about the chips in this article I wrote for _Premier Guitar_ a year ago.
Behind the Bucket Brigade | Premier Guitar


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

don't forget that you get what you pay for....


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

mhammer said:


> You can find out more about the chips in this article I wrote for _Premier Guitar_ a year ago.
> Behind the Bucket Brigade | Premier Guitar


Great article! Well, the bits that I could understand anyway


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Ok, Now i am pissed too because I wanted analogue and it clearly states analogue on the pedal. I dont use it much but still.


Does it sound good? If "yes" then carry on and dont let it bug you. Life is too short for that kind of stress.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

vadsy said:


> don't forget that you get what you pay for....


Not always. Sometimes you get far more. And sometimes you get far less.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I pulled the trigger and tossed my $40 into the wind as I order a Donner Yellow Fall on Sunday night.

Decided to do an experiment and see just what exactly these cheapy brands are offering us.

It was only $40 and I could easily resell it.

Now for the juicy s***.
I plugged it in and did a side by side comparison with a DD-3.
I know the DD-3 is a completely different style of delay (for the most part), but thats _the thing._
If this Donner pedal is (essentially and to my understanding) a chip based analog emulator,
I wanted to watch this monkey dance next to a standard "_can't go wrong" _delay pedal.
Thats what I paid for, is it not?! Lol

Don't get me wrong here. the Yellow Fall has its quirks and slight short comings (being the feedback/echo knob size, and how it gets a bit too shrill, a bit too quickly when oscillating)
But over all, I'd actually say its competed rather nicely against a DD-3.
It does things a DD-3 simply doesn't, and it sounds pretty damn smooth doing them.

I believe I did indeed get just a bit more than I payed for.

Saying "things could be worse" would be the complete opposite of what I think.
It was money well spent if I'm reaching for a cheapy "analog" delay.

But my question still stands.....
*What is the best of these pedals?*

Can any of them out-do a yellow fall?
Does it get any better?
I see some of the other ones on amazon have a mini toggle switch on them,
Are they of any better quality in a sense of sound and/or features?


Call it a late NPD post lol.
shout out to everybody who actually read all of that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2018)

My buddy jut bought a TC Electronics Echobrain analog delay from L& M. They are about $75 new. He knows sound and pedals and tried a few. I don't really like TC for their switches, but I guess for $75 if it craps out after a few years and there is no way to fix it at home, toss it...
T.C. Electronic - EchoBrain Analog Delay









"
EchoBrain is the natural choice for every vintage delay nut out there. Sporting a classic, all-analog bucket brigade design, this compact delay pedal is set to serve up all the warm echoes, and gorgeous runaway delays you could ever need. Kick it in and get ready to hear the echo-angels sing.

• Vintage-style delay pedal
• All-analog bucket brigade circuit
• Compact design and top-mounted jacks


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Quite familiar with the echo brain.
I wouldn't necessarily call that one of the cheapy pedals,
It just isn't expensive.

But that is a great pedal!
I might have picked one up, if it weren't for the fact that the L&M by me is shitty with stocking things.

They get 1 of each in, they all sell over over a few months time, and that WAS your chance to check it out.
They won't get any more in unless you place an order and pay up front before you even get to try it out (or something like that, I assume).
I guess with them, they work on a Snoozing/Losing basis...

And if I'm gonna order something I havent had experience with, it might as well be a Chinese pedal for $40 so I don't feel like a [email protected] when I begin to regret things.
I'll receive it 2 days later instead of "10-20 business days" later, too.
My adhd messes me up when it comes to waiting around like that.
Second thoughts and whatnot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to go to try one of these out next Saturday:

Outlaw Quick Draw Delay


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My axle grease is billed as a digitally controlled, analog signal path. Whatever that means.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Outlaw effects. Based in canada too iirc.


Rebadged Chinese pedals (Mooer/Rowin/Donner/etc.) distributed in Canada/US by SF Marketing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Rebadged Chinese pedals (Mooer/Rowin/Donner/etc.) distributed in Canada/US by SF Marketing.


I stand corrected!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> I stand corrected!


I can be pretty hard to tell, seems like a lot of companies are deliberately vague about the origin of their products or even provide info that leads you to believe they may be from somewhere they aren't. It's a minefield out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I can be pretty hard to tell, seems like a lot of companies are deliberately vague about the origin of their products or even provide info that leads you to believe they may be from somewhere they aren't. It's a minefield out there.


I know they are chinese, i just they were sold via a canadian based company. Price with pedals is usually a good indicator of where they are made.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> Price with pedals is usually a good indicator of where they are made.


Very true!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sam-i-am said:


> Can any of them out-do a yellow fall?
> Does it get any better?
> I see some of the other ones on amazon have a mini toggle switch on them,
> Are they of any better quality in a sense of sound and/or features?


I bought one of the cheap delays with the mini toggle (mod on/off) - Donner TimeWave. I find I like it without the mod on, so probably much the same as the one you bought without the switch. 

I saw a number of cheap delays with the same layout, controls and switch and just assume they are all the same with a different brand name. 

That pedal has remained on my smallest 'C' board and I use it regularly. Perhaps in a recording environment, it may be up to snuff, but in a live band situation it works just fine. It's all I need in that application and it was <$40, if I recall.

Here's a full write-up of my trials with a few cheap pedals.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/a-tale-of-six-pedals.123361/#post-1179857


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I just got in contact with somebody over the Facebook marketplace.

He/they (not sure how many people are on board with his project) make handwired pedals that don't sound bad at all from what i've heard, and they aren't very expensive either.
In the price range of $75 - $150/$200 depending on what you want.

I was talking to them and they said they've got a tape delay in the works.....
I'm really interested in what's cooking there,
Would be cool to support a local business


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sam-i-am said:


> I just got in contact with somebody over the Facebook marketplace.
> 
> He/they (not sure how many people are on board with his project) make handwired pedals that don't sound bad at all from what i've heard, and they aren't very expensive either.
> In the price range of $75 - $150/$200 depending on what you want.
> ...


Ellman?


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Budda said:


> Ellman?


M²


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sam-i-am said:


> M²


Not familiar with that one.


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Budda said:


> Not familiar with that one.


Up and coming company trying to get their name out there.


----------

